# Meaning of DLM=sensitive in COs email



## pluto_raj (Apr 10, 2013)

Dear All,

My CO (Team 34 Brisbane) had requested documents and information regarding our name change done. She had emailed twice and we provided response on name change clarification immediately. In her latest email, the subject has word DLM = Sensitive. Any idea what does it mean? 
I am 189 applicant applied on 31st Jan. we responded to CO on 16th April and she responded nothing is required at the moment.
Anyone in the same boat? 
CO initials MW.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

The letters DLM = Sensitive are intented for their mailing system to mark the letter as sensitive. This implies that the mail contains personal information and identifiers including names or addresses and/ or passport numbers etc - some information that identifies you and if in the wrong hands may be misused. It is part of DIAC to proect to information as sentive and marking emails as such is part of that effort.


----------



## pluto_raj (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks Tenten


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Check this link in case u want exact details of each marker 

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...toDACA&usg=AFQjCNFxioOjG4M6t_UrbKZqsCiaS9GVsg


----------



## charles95449 (Feb 13, 2017)

I have the same thing, I am thinking "dealing with legal matters"


----------



## charles95449 (Feb 13, 2017)

*DLM meaning my guess*



tenten said:


> The letters DLM = Sensitive are intented for their mailing system to mark the letter as sensitive. This implies that the mail contains personal information and identifiers including names or addresses and/ or passport numbers etc - some information that identifies you and if in the wrong hands may be misused. It is part of DIAC to proect to information as sentive and marking emails as such is part of that effort.


I just got the same thing, I gave new background checks, I think it is "dealing with legal matters"


----------



## charles95449 (Feb 13, 2017)

pluto_raj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My CO (Team 34 Brisbane) had requested documents and information regarding our name change done. She had emailed twice and we provided response on name change clarification immediately. In her latest email, the subject has word DLM = Sensitive. Any idea what does it mean?
> I am 189 applicant applied on 31st Jan. we responded to CO on 16th April and she responded nothing is required at the moment.
> ...



I cant put in a URL

The Australian Government information security management guidelines—Australian Government security classification system gives guidance in identifying and grading the confidentiality requirements of official information.

The guidelines assist agencies to identify the value of information and in turn apply a suitable protective marking.

These guidelines cover:

types of official information:

information not requiring additional protection
information requiring security classifications:
PROTECTED
CONFIDENTIAL
SECRET
TOP SECRET
information requiring dissemination limiting markers (DLMs):
For Official Use Only
the four Sensitive DLMs (Sensitive: Cabinet, Sensitive: Personal, Sensitive: Legal and Sensitive)
types of caveats

who applies protective markings
when protective markings are applied
altering protective markings
managing over-classification
duration of classifications.

protectivesecurity gov au in search type "information security managment guidlinges" and you will d/l a pdf of what you see above


----------

